# Xserver



## Matrix-NTN (1. Mai 2004)

Hi,
Ich ahbe ein Problem beim Starten meines Xservers unter Debian
Beim Starten kommt:
(EE) S3Virge(0): No valid modes found

Was und wo kann ich da einstellen
Kann mir da bitte jemand helfen?


----------



## Stibie (2. Mai 2004)

Hmmmm...
Da du mit GNU Debian arbeitest, solltest du dich mal mit dem unteren Link hier beschäftigen:
http://www.openoffice.de/linux/buch/x11.html 

Zu deinem Poblem:
Entweder hast du die Auflösung zu weit hochgeschraubt, oder den falschen Treiber ausgewählt!


----------



## Matrix-NTN (4. Mai 2004)

Hi, also habe es so gemacht wie in auf der Page stand so jetzt habe ich X gestartet mit xdm nun habe ich ein graues fenster links oben ist ein kleineres fenster und meine maus in der mitte, die aber nicht funktioniert.....
Kann mir dabei bitte einer helfen?
PLEASE
Mfg
TObias


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Mai 2004)

Du mußt die Maus in der XF86Config richtig einstellen.
Es hängt davon ab, ob Du eine PS2, Serielle oder USB-Maus hast.

Wie Du das tust, das findest Du hier:
http://www.xfree86.org/help.html


----------



## Matrix-NTN (4. Mai 2004)

HI,
ich habe eine Serielle Maus
an Com 1.
Habe schon alles ausprobiert ttyS0, ttyS1.... nichts geht....
was kann ich da machen?
Mfg
Tobias


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Mai 2004)

Den richtigen Maustypen musst Du auch einstellen.


Notfalls kannst Du versuchen XFree86 über GPM anzusteuern. GPM ist der Kommandozeilen Maustreiber und XFree86 läßt sich so einstellen, das der Treiber verwendet wird.


----------



## Matrix-NTN (8. Mai 2004)

Mit gpm da ging die maus mal, aber jetzt gehts irgendwie auf einmal nicht mehr (nach einem restart)...
Kann mir dabei einer helfen
Mfg
Tobias


----------

